# Worst album covers



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! Just found this, NSFW...

Worst Album Covers of All Time | The Tastebuds.fm Blog


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

If those are all for real, most of them are hilarious. I really like My Pussy Belongs to Daddy, great song titles on the cover.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Dont' tell anyone....I have the Orleans album


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

This is in my collection. An aunt brought this back from 
Europe for me back in the 80's. I've yet to listen to it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

C'mon laristotle, you gotta crack that open and give it a whirl! lol

Ya, at one point, somebody thought that these covers were a good idea.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Beatles said:


> Dont' tell anyone....I have the Orleans album


A bit o' man love going on, on that cover.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

laristotle said:


> This is in my collection. An aunt brought this back from
> Europe for me back in the 80's. I've yet to listen to it.


Things were much simpler back then, weren't they?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Who the hell is that, LOL.



J S Moore said:


> Things were much simpler back then, weren't they?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This one is just outright creepy (spasm) ...


View attachment 792


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have no idea, whatever, to say about this one...


View attachment 793


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There's lots out there


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

sulphur said:


> C'mon laristotle, you gotta crack that open and give it a whirl! lol


Did it this afternoon. dozed off three times lol.








It was sorta neo classical. The only rockin' song
was a four note loop. no chorus or bridge.
Think 'joe's garage' but not as rocking.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> This is in my collection. An aunt brought this back from
> Europe for me back in the 80's. I've yet to listen to it.


Please invite me over when you crack the seal on that bad boy. You supply the tunes, I'll supply the scotch.

Is it just me, or does the guy on the right look like Jimmy Page's younger, mildly retarded, pre-op transsexual brother?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

laristotle, what's the name of that band?
Is that an omega sign?

o, mega cheezy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some brutal shiiit there


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Roryfan said:


> Please invite me over when you crack the seal on that bad boy. You supply the tunes, I'll supply the scotch.


Careful brotha. I may take you up on that offer.



Roryfan said:


> Is it just me, or does the guy on the right look like Jimmy Page's younger, mildly retarded, pre-op transsexual brother?


lol. yea, kinda.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I like pictures of naked women as much as anyone else, however, the title that goes along with that picture is not appropriate here, or anywhere else. There is nothing funny about child sexual abuse.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

how did they miss Lennon/Yoko: 2 virgins?
One of the worst albums/covers of all time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

NGroeneveld said:


> I like pictures of naked women as much as anyone else, however, the title that goes along with that picture is not appropriate here, or anywhere else. There is nothing funny about child sexual abuse.


The Scorpions - Virgin Killer. Seriously, do not look.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NGroeneveld said:


> I like pictures of naked women as much as anyone else, however, the title that goes along with that picture is not appropriate here, or anywhere else. There is nothing funny about child sexual abuse.


Did I miss something


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

here's the lego version.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

NGroeneveld said:


> I like pictures of naked women as much as anyone else, however, the title that goes along with that picture is not appropriate here, or anywhere else. There is nothing funny about child sexual abuse.


Though I'm not a proponent of sexual abuse either, 
I'm pretty sure that the cover was a "tongue in cheek" sort of deal, not in good taste either.
That seems to be what they were shooting for, judging by the song titles.
btw, you're on a machine that's a couple of clicks away from any kind of debauchery you could imagine.

Don't shoot the messenger and maybe lighten up.

Maybe I should have put "NSFNGroeneveld".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually that one implies incest but not pedophilia (she's definitely over 18).

Still pretty sick, but not nearly as bad as child abuse.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's in bad taste, no doubt.

I think that the cat in her lap is some kind of disclaimer. She is definitely over 18.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Amazon.com: Faye Richmonde: MP3 Downloads

Albums by Faye Richmonde - Rate Your Music

Its all risque tongue in cheek. "Daddy" I think refers to her "Sugar Daddy" and not her father.

My Pussy Belongs To Daddy (LP) - YouTube


It is not the only time Pussy was used in a song or album title and not the only time it was used to titillate or to double entandre. 

My personal preference is for Jethro Tull's Pussy Willow because to me there is no double entandre though people for years have insisted there were because there simply has to be

Jethro Tull- Pussy Willow - YouTube


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

If you actually want to seek out something inappropriate for young ears, check out anything by Millie Jackson, who was also featured on the list. There are no double entendres, Ms. Jackson says exactly what she means!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It appears that way from that album cover!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK I get it now. But I would agree with several comments here already. That album cover is tame compared to what we are dealing with today, also clearly in bad taste. She is also obviously not a child.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suspect that some of the covers would not have been as readily interpreted to connote what immediately springs to mind now, at the time they were released. For example, I don't think there was any double entendre intended by the title of the cover with the young woman playing recorder.

I might point out that there was an episode of the Simpson's in which Milhouse's father sang a rather pathetic tune about his post-divorce mental state called "Can I Borrow a Feeling?". Wonder if it's the same tune as the one on the album cover of the same name.

For those of you who are SCTV-o-philes, Catherine O'Hara's character of Dusty Town, the bawdy singer ("Isn't that cute? Isn't that true?"), backed up by the Wally Hung Trio, was based on comedienne Rusty Warren, whose metier was naughty songs. Do an image search for her album covers if you want bad taste and low production values.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

*They are?*


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I might point out that there was an episode of the Simpson's in which Milhouse's father sang a rather pathetic tune about his post-divorce mental state called "Can I Borrow a Feeling?".


I love the older Simpson's stuff. I remember this one well and sing a few lines out loud, sometimes gets a laugh, when I hear the Doobie Brothers. It would take a bit of explaining why so I suggest just watching the episode "A Milhouse Divided". 


_Can I borrow a feeling?

Could you send me a jar of love?

Hurtin' hearts need some healin',

__Take my hand with your glove of love_


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The translator was possibly not familiar with the colloquial use of the phrase,... ya' think? 



Beatles said:


>


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i was going to post a pic of my son's album, but to be honest, at least half of the ones in the link are worse than his.
(pshew!) of course if i understood it, it wouldn't be cool, i suppose.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have some 78's from Ruth Wallace ruth wallis the dinghy song - Google Search
and for her for the time , pretty risqué, but quite entertaining. 
If you can find some of these, The Dinghy Song, The Pistol Song, you'll see what I talkin' about.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This gave me the cold shivers


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Rudy Ray Moore's "This Ain't No White Christmas" made my day. Thanks


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Man oh man, those are funny and really bad. Thanks for the laughs.


----------

